
Guide To Array Functions: Pick the least powerful tool for the job - jesseduffield
https://jesseduffield.com/array-functions-and-the-rule-of-least-power/
======
jesseduffield
Hi all, I thought I'd share this guide that I wrote after coming across some
weird applications of array functions in my workplace. Hopefully you like it,
and I'm interested in feedback :)

~~~
osullip
I'm sharing it with my team now!

